# يتخرب / يخترب



## DarrenLamb

أهلا و سهلا ...

ما هو الفرق بين "يتخرب" و "يخترب" في هذه الجملتين:

1) السيارة اختربت عندي
2) الحلويات تخربت

ممكن أفول أيضا "تخربت السيارة"؟

شكرا مقدما


----------



## Livoo

انكسرت او اتلفت


----------



## DarrenLamb

شكرا على الرد...ولكن أقصد كيف معنى "يخترب" يختلف عن معنى "يتخرب"؟ يعني هل يكون فيه فرق بين "السيارة تتخرب" و "السيارة تخترب"؟


----------



## Matat

أهلا بك. القول "تخربت السيارة" صحيح. لكن (يخترب) ليس فعلا في العربية الفصحى. أين قرأت هذه الكلمة؟


----------



## DarrenLamb

ما قريتها وإنما أسمعها كثيرا في اللهجات و بالذات اللهجات الخليجية و العمانية


----------



## Matat

DarrenLamb said:


> ما قريتها وإنما أسمعها كثيرا في اللهجات و بالذات اللهجات الخليجية و العمانية


لا أظن أن هناك فرقا بينهما سوى أن (يتخرب) فصيح و(يخترب) باللهجة الخليجية.


----------



## DarrenLamb

حتى في اللهجات أسمع الاثنين...لكن يعتمد على السياق مثل ما أنا قلت....يقولوا "الحلاوة تتخرب" مثلا


----------

